# NZXT Kraken X62 Fehler in der Verkabelung?



## Evuun (22. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute, ich bin neu hier und habe mir vor ca. zwei Wochen mal wieder ein PC System zusammengestellt und aufgebaut.
Meine Komponenten sehen folgendermaßen aus:

Gehäuse: NZXT H510 Elite
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3600
Festplatte: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280
Netzteil: 750 Watt Seasonic Focus PX 80 Plus Platinum
CPU Kühler: NZXT Kraken X62 V2

Grundsätzlich habe ich alles soweit angeschlossen und der PC läuft auch. Jedoch habe ich zwei kleine Probleme, die beide mit der Kraken X62 zusammenhängen.
Die Kraken ist, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben angeschlossen. Das bedeutet: Die Kraken ist mit einem USB 2.0 Header des Mainboards verbunden, mit einem Sata-Anschluss des Netzteils und mit dem CPU-Fan Anschluss des Mainboards. Im Bios habe ich die CPU Lüfter Drehzahl, wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe auf 100% gestellt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das 100% richtig gemacht habe, da es hierfür keinen Knopf gab, sondern da ich die Lüfterkurve manuell über die komplette Länge im Bios auf 100% gestellt habe.
Die Kraken läuft nicht mit den Lüftern, die beigelegt waren, sondern mit den NZXT RGB Lüftern, die bei dem Gehäuse dabei waren. Der Radiator ist also in der Fron installiert. Die Front-Lüfter sind direkt, über das beiliegende Kabel, an die Kraken angeschlossen. Die LED Beleuchtung der Front Lüfter ist an das Smart Device 2 angeschlossen.
Die anderen beiden Lüfter hinten und oben vom Gehäuse sind ebenfalls an das Smart Device 2 angeschlossen

Ich hoffe die Anschlussbeschreibung war soweit verständlich 

Jetzt mein Problem:

1. Wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre ist die Beleuchtung der Kraken immer auf Standard eingestellt, sprich ein weißer Kreis, der sich im Kreis dreht. Sobald die NZXT Cam Steuerung hochgefahren ist, geht die Beleuchtung der Kraken aus, obwohl im Programm steht, Beleuchtung "fest". Ich Ändere die Kraken Beleuchtung dann wieder auf CPU Temperatur für die NZXT Schrift und GPU Temperatur für den Kreis. Diese Einstellungen speichere ich. Beim Neustarten ist jedoch alles wieder wie hier beschrieben.

2. In den ersten 2-3 Minuten nach Start der NZXT Cam Steuerung wird die Drehzahl der Lüfter, die an der Kraken angeschlossen sind (Front-Lüfter), und die Drehzahl der Pumpe noch korrekt angezeigt und wird auch gesteuert. Nach dieser Zeit friert in der Cam die Drehzahl der Pumpe und der Kraken-Lüfter jedoch ein. Ab diesem Moment laufen die Lüfter und die Pumpe auf der letzten Drehzahl und lassen sich in der Cam-Steuerung auch nicht mehr Steuern/verändern. Wenn ich die Cam Steuerung neu starte, wird die Kraken X62 nicht mehr angezeigt/gefunden. Erst nach einem Neustart ist wieder alles i.O. und ich habe wieder 2-3 Minuten um die Kraken zu steuern...

3. Im Bios wird mir eine CPU Temperatur im IDLE von ca 32 Grad angezeigt. Die NZXT Cam zeigt mir im Idle folgende Werte. Es fängt im Idle auf ca. 52 Grad an und geht langsam wieder runter auf ca. 42 Grad und das permanent. Es wird mir keine feste Temperatur angezeigt sondern immer nur ein Fenster. Was die Lüfterkurven sehr schwer einzustellen macht, da teilweise die Temperatur bei 62 Grad anfängt und runtergeht. Dann fangen die Lüfter natürlich immer kurz an höher zu drehen und das halt jedes mal wenn die Temperatur wieder kurz bei über 60 Grad ist. Ist das normal?

Für jegliche Hilfestellung bin ich sehr dankbar.
Sollte noch etwas unklar sein, einfach melden.

Ich danke im Voraus


----------



## soulstyle (22. Februar 2020)

Mit welchem Programm steuerst Du denn die Beleuchtung?

Ja mein R5 3500 macht auch diese Schwankungen.
Ich habe die Kurve so eingestellt, das zwischen 50 und 65°C  die Lüfter auf 50% drehen und ab 65 die steilst mögliche gerade nach 100%.
Sollte also im Desktop Modus ruhiger werden.
In Spielen wirst Du über 65°C liegen, somit drehen dann die Lüfter volla auf.


----------



## Evuun (22. Februar 2020)

Die Beleuchtung steuere ich über die NZXT CAM. Jedoch ist die Kraken nicht an das Smart Device angeschlossen. Ich vermute, dass ihr das Problem liegt, dass die Kraken die Einstellung der Beleuchtung immer wieder "vergisst".
Lüfterkurven habe ich soweit auch schon eingestellt, leider funktionieren die jedoch nur mit dem Lüfter oben und hinten im Gehäuse. Die Front Lüfter sind ja an der Kraken angeschlossen und diese friert ja, wie ich gesagt habe nach 2-3 Minuten ein. Dann lassen sich die Lüfter halt auch nicht mehr steuern, weder manuell noch über die Lüfterkurve...


----------

